
We Have A New Uber Boss, And She’s Greek: Aol Buys HuffPo For $315 Million - nlwhittemore
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/06/we-have-a-new-uber-boss-and-shes-greek-aol-buys-huffpo-for-315-million/
======
jacques_chester
Considering that AOL are looking at getting into demand-driven content and the
relentless spamming HuffPo does on reddit and other sites, I guess it's a
great fit.

